
New Google Uber Search -- I like it - vlad
http://slashdot.org/articles/07/05/17/0342256.shtml
======
vlad
It's easy to get to your Docs and Calendar from almost any page, so I envision
more non-technical people using those features and recommending them to their
friends.

